# Reading my emotions from others



## mandik (Jan 13, 2016)

Spent over and hour reading my emotions from other ppl. Similar situations, difference in life styles yet go thru it all the same. For mouths I've been wondering why me? Why not me? Things of my past, emotions that make me want to run, ghost following me..

Keep asking myself why do I feel so incomplete? Why do I need a man? Do I even know what I need?

But I keep forgetting, I'm not alone..their is a whole world that ask the same questions! I know my life is changing, things I can't see.. The person I see in my dreams is no where near the person god will place in my life for me..faith...

My past made me the unique person I am.. The ppl who left I thank them still. My troubles, my worries ect..it's just a hill..reading my emotions I only tell god, makes me less lonely in a world make for couples..it helps a lot..from a mom who never stops💯🐎

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

mandik said:


> Spent over and hour reading my emotions from other ppl....
> 
> ..reading my emotions I only tell god, makes me less lonely in a world make for couples...


Could you please clarify what you mean by "reading your emotions from other people"?

I don't quite follow.


----------



## BlueWoman (Jan 8, 2015)

Based on her post, I think OP means that as she is reading she is seeing that other people are responding in the same way she is. 

Not matter how different our lives our lived, there are lots of people who feel exactly the way we do. Sometimes grief can be very lonely. It's nice to not feel alone.


----------

